# Looking for a brother in Philly for a friend



## ROLLO (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello all

I have a friend in Philadelphia who's looking to become apart of our fraternity. Can anyone help me out.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 22, 2015)

PHA?


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 22, 2015)

If he's interested in PHA,  I can connect him with some good lodges/brothers in Philly.


----------



## ROLLO (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes PHA


----------



## ROLLO (Mar 22, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> If he's interested in PHA,  I can connect him with some good lodges/brothers in Philly.



Yes, PHA


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 23, 2015)

What's his name?


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 23, 2015)

Message me @ROLLO


----------



## tldubb (Mar 31, 2015)

Pm me


----------

